# Tiger's return



## Hawkshot99 (Mar 30, 2010)

So with Tiger returning to golf at the Masters, how do you feel he will do?



I feel he will do extremely well and win, maybe win big.  I don't think he would allow himself to come back with that as his first tourney if he wasn't ready for it.  As far as pressure to do good....No golfer is as good as Tiger at playing under pressure.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 30, 2010)

I agree 100%.  I don't think that he'd commit to come back, especially to a tournament as meaningful as the Master's, if he didn't feel that he was 100% ready.

The biggest thing that i'll be looking to see, is has all of this therapy/public humiliation/ridicule that he's gone through since Thanksgiving effected that bullet proof mental focus that he's famous for???

Also, Els is playing some really good golf now, and he's got a game that suits Augusta well (hits it a mile, likes to draw the ball, really good short game as of late, and strong mentally)

I sure know what I'm going to be watching late next week/weekend!


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 30, 2010)

I don't care.


----------



## Geoff (Mar 30, 2010)

I thought this was going to be about who Tiger was going to do in his rental house in Augusta.   I think he'll bang somebody hot.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 30, 2010)

Only thing I know is the Masters will have the highest TV ratings of any golf tournament in history


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 30, 2010)

I think he'll score the tie breaking three pointer in the final test, and the curling world will celebrate his victory in the World Series until the next event in four years.


----------



## Beetlenut (Mar 30, 2010)

I think the Masters is going to be a circus! I'm sure every women's rights group will be there protesting at the gate! I also think he'll win it.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 30, 2010)

Tiger would not come back to any tournament that he did not have 100% confidence that he would be in contention to win. Tiger does not enter tournaments thinking "this will be a nice tournament to ease back into the game and hopefully make the cut." So clearly based on Tiger's practice, he feels confident his game is where it needs to be to win. So that is a non-issue.

The issue is whether or not his head is where he needs it to be to dominate. Personally, I think the guy's mental discipline is second to none in this world. But you gotta wonder if all that rehab and Buddhism and other stuff going on in his life has softened him up.

I think he finishes in contention but does not win it unless he can get into the 1-3 spot going into Sunday. If he is at the top of the leader board going into Sunday, he does not have to win it but rather just not loose it as his competition will likely fall apart.



Geoff said:


> I thought this was going to be about who Tiger was going to do in his rental house in Augusta.   I think he'll bang somebody hot.


Maybe his wife, for a change? :lol:


----------



## TheBEast (Mar 30, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> The issue is whether or not his head is where he needs it to be to dominate. Personally, I think the guy's mental discipline is second to none in this world. But you gotta wonder if all that rehab and Buddhism and other stuff going on in his life has softened him up.
> 
> I think he finishes in contention but does not win it unless he can get into the 1-3 spot going into Sunday. If he is at the top of the leader board going into Sunday, he does not have to win it but rather just not loose it as his competition will likely fall apart.



Couldn't agree more with the last paragraph....he'll be ready.  A strong showing is really all he needs.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 30, 2010)

i don't think he'll do well AND i don't care.


----------



## severine (Mar 30, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> But you gotta wonder if all that rehab and Buddhism and other stuff going on in his life has softened him up.


Not that I give a crap about golf or Tiger, but Zen Buddhism is actually all about living fully focused in/on the moment you're in. The samurai practiced it. I can see how that may help with concentration in golf, if he practices that variety.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 30, 2010)

severine said:


> Not that I give a crap about golf or Tiger, but Zen Buddhism is actually all about living fully focused in/on the moment you're in. The samurai practiced it. I can see how that may help with concentration in golf, if he practices that variety.


I had a feeling I should have clarified my statement.  I am just suggesting Tiger may be chasing after something to "fix" himself when he is not really broken. Most people are familiar with turning to something they have found or rediscovered in a time of crisis. It is really just about filling an empty space rather than what you choose to fill it with... it is illusionary especially when the problem is not real (for a laugh, check out the South Park episode lampooning so called "sex addiction"). I was not suggesting Buddhism makes people soft but rather that people in dark places grasping for help to "cure" themselves of a mental or emotional difficulty often just need to toughen up and be honest with themselves rather than pushing it off onto something else (I have a "sickness", I lost my religious path, etc.).


----------



## bvibert (Mar 31, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> I don't care.



This.  Even if I cared about golf I wouldn't care.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 31, 2010)

Just wondering,  since the Master's is usually known for creating some "interesting" pairings for the 1st 2 rounds, who will the folks at Augusta pair Tiger with??


----------



## campgottagopee (Mar 31, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Just wondering,  since the Master's is usually known for creating some "interesting" pairings for the 1st 2 rounds, who will the folks at Augusta pair Tiger with??



Jesper??


----------



## campgottagopee (Mar 31, 2010)

Tiger will do well, he wont win, that will be Couples!!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 31, 2010)

campgottagopee said:


> Jesper??



that would be great, but didn't Jesper have to retire?


I think they should pair him with Fuzzy or Daly


----------



## TheBEast (Mar 31, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Just wondering,  since the Master's is usually known for creating some "interesting" pairings for the 1st 2 rounds, who will the folks at Augusta pair Tiger with??



That's an fascinating question.....


----------



## Geoff (Mar 31, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Just wondering,  since the Master's is usually known for creating some "interesting" pairings for the 1st 2 rounds, who will the folks at Augusta pair Tiger with??



Rachel Uchitel?   I'd watch that.


----------



## campgottagopee (Mar 31, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> that would be great, but didn't Jesper have to retire?
> 
> 
> I think they should pair him with Fuzzy or Daly



I don't think he did...Fuzzy would be cool, Daly would eat him alive.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 31, 2010)

campgottagopee said:


> Jesper??





campgottagopee said:


> Tiger will do well, he wont win, that will be Couples!!!





deadheadskier said:


> that would be great, but didn't Jesper have to retire?
> 
> 
> I think they should pair him with Fuzzy or Daly





TheBEast said:


> That's an fascinating question.....



I figure it will be one of 3 basic scenarios.

Being a past multiple time champion at Augusta, I'd highly doubt that they'd pair him with someone who he's had a fued with in the past to attempt to piss him off - just not Augusta's style for a past champion, so I kind of rule that scenario out

I figure if they want to make the environment as friendly as possible for Tiger, they'd pair him with a couple of his good tour buddies, like say Mark O'meara and Bubba Watson

If they (the Master's) was a bit pissed at a real possible contender, who's had a neutral past with Tiger, they might pair him with Tiger since I think it's safe to say that even in the uber controlled world of Augusta National,  they'll be a media sh$tstorm around Tiger like the tour has never seen before, and that will likely make it tougher for his playing partners

They could also just pair him with a couple of foriegn players who speak little/no english, who'd have a tougher time understanding what's being said in the gallery and/or they wouldn't have to necessarily interact with Tiger on the course much more than a quick point to him every now and then to determine who's turn it is to play next.

Also Camp, the Freddie pick is solid,  and Els certainly can't be ruled out either given his play the last few weeks!


----------



## Paul (Mar 31, 2010)

I don't know how he'll do, but I think I know what he'll do







Two chicks at once, man.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 31, 2010)

Paul said:


> I don't know how he'll do, but I think I know what he'll do
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are on fiah today with the pics and quotes! Damn good work. 

My vote goes for "He won't be having sex with his wife, even if he wins." 

Maybe he and Jesse James will go out for a beer...then modify a golf cart so it does wheelies and burnouts at the same time. That would be awesome. I don't think Tiger can weld though. I wonder where BB's grandmother is from?


----------



## campgottagopee (Mar 31, 2010)

drjeff said:


> I figure it will be one of 3 basic scenarios.
> 
> Being a past multiple time champion at Augusta, I'd highly doubt that they'd pair him with someone who he's had a fued with in the past to attempt to piss him off - just not Augusta's style for a past champion, so I kind of rule that scenario out
> 
> ...



Agree 100%---I like Els too, seeing him bang in those 4-5 footers is the Ernie of old.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 9, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> *i don't think he'll do well* AND i don't care.



looks like i was wrong


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 9, 2010)

glenn said:


> you are on fiah today with the pics and quotes! Damn good work.
> 
> my vote goes for "he won't be having sex with his wife, even if he wins."
> 
> maybe he and jesse james will go out for a beer...then modify a golf cart so it does wheelies and burnouts at the same time. That would be awesome. I don't think tiger can weld though. I wonder where bb's grandmother is from?



  this !!!!!!!!


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 9, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> looks like i was wrong



What, you've started to care?


----------



## bvibert (Apr 9, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> What, you've started to care?



Looks that way.


----------



## Marc (Apr 9, 2010)

I just want to know what he was thinking with Joslyn James.  Yeah, I get it, she's a porn star and she'll do nasty stuff.  There are WAY better looking porn stars out there than that.  It looks like someone strapped a couple bowling balls with nipples onto her chest.  Blech.

This is relevant, right?


----------



## WJenness (Apr 9, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> I don't care.



This.



ctenidae said:


> I think he'll score the tie breaking three pointer in the final test, and the curling world will celebrate his victory in the World Series until the next event in four years.



This post is full of win. A+ for ctenidae.

-w


----------



## legalskier (Apr 9, 2010)

It begins:
http://www.popeater.com/2010/04/08/tiger-woods-nike-commercial-parodies


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Apr 12, 2010)

why isnt this a bigger story...society is screwed up.....New York Jets also acquired Cromartie last month from San Diego, even though he was dealing with paternity issues. Cromartie has fathered seven children by six women in five states, and the Jets advanced him $500,000 to clear up his legal troubles


----------



## jrmagic (Apr 12, 2010)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> why isnt this a bigger story...society is screwed up.....New York Jets also acquired Cromartie last month from San Diego, even though he was dealing with paternity issues. Cromartie has fathered seven children by six women in five states, and the Jets advanced him $500,000 to clear up his legal troubles



Actually I have the opposite view... why IS it such a big story? Who needs to hear the same crap for 6 months?  I know I don't. Society is screwed up for wanting to read about this garbage for months on end.  While I don't agree with Tiger's or Cromartie's actions,  it has nothing to do with their ability to excel in their chosen sport.


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 12, 2010)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> why isnt this a bigger story...society is screwed up.....New York Jets also acquired Cromartie last month from San Diego, even though he was dealing with paternity issues. Cromartie has fathered seven children by six women in five states, and the Jets advanced him $500,000 to clear up his legal troubles



Waiot a minute- the Jets are a golf team?
I thought they played tiddlywinks. My whole worldview is all topsy-turvy now. I might just have to stand with my arms akimbo.


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 12, 2010)

jrmagic said:


> Actually I have the opposite view... why IS it such a big story? Who needs to hear the same crap for 6 months?  I know I don't. Society is screwed up for wanting to read about this garbage for months on end.  While I don't agree with Tiger's or Cromartie's actions,  it has nothing to do with their ability to excel in their chosen sport.


Indeed! And why to we hold others to a higher standard than most people hold themselves? I think it is fair to say that a lot of folks in the media doing the mud slinging probably have had illicit affairs themselves. It's only wrong if you get caught, you know (I don't believe that, but that seems to be what many people think). It ain't good values but who are we to judge? 

Now someone is going to come along and say we should judge because blah blah blah. But I don't think so. Personally, I think if someone can't keep it in their pants when they are in a committed relationship then perhaps that is a sign things are not meant to be. But that is just my personal take on it. Everyone of us has something we value that society does not whether it is speeding or drugs or whatever immorality you prefer. 

Am I equating things? No. But I am suggesting that the whole thing got blown out of proportion. Bill Clinton was not even this much of an issue when he got caught until he lied about it. Sorry if others find it offensive, but I feel that cheating is in human nature and should be looked at as a sign that people made bad decisions, that someone has a deficiency in caring for their partner or in fact actually does not value them as an equal or does not care to. Not only do I not see why the media has made it an issue (though I understand why practically), I do not see why it is an issue period for anyone else except Tiger and his family, they either move on together or they don't and who are we to judge?


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 12, 2010)

One more item: I always find it ironic that everyone says they don't care but they care enough to announce that they don't care. :lol: 

I certainly enjoying the ethical discussion, not so much the hype itself. It was fun talking about how it might impact or not impact his golf as well. That is a legit topic, IMO.


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 12, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> One more item: I always find it ironic that everyone says they don't care but they care enough to announce that they don't care. :lol:
> 
> I certainly enjoying the ethical discussion, not so much the hype itself. It was fun talking about how it might impact or not impact his golf as well. That is a legit topic, IMO.



I just wanted to use topsy-turvy, akimbo, and tiddlywinks in one post.


----------



## Geoff (Apr 13, 2010)

jrmagic said:


> Actually I have the opposite view... why IS it such a big story? Who needs to hear the same crap for 6 months?  I know I don't. Society is screwed up for wanting to read about this garbage for months on end.  While I don't agree with Tiger's or Cromartie's actions,  it has nothing to do with their ability to excel in their chosen sport.



It's a big deal because every guy in the United States looks at Tiger's incredibly hot wife and long string of hot women he's done in the last few years with envy.  Ignoring the morality of it all, that just wouldn't be possible for us mortals.   No way I can walk up to some hot woman, tap her on the shoulder, and say "let's have sex" without getting a drink thrown in my face or my nuts kicked up into my tonsils.


----------

